# Amazon Subscribe & Save



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

amazon is drastically reducing my trips to Costco, Rona, Crappy Tire, Shoppers etc

It took awhile to get setup, but now I have many basic items on a subscribe & save rotation. At the end of the month when I pay my visas, I check that my subscribe & save has 5 items I'll need to get the 15% discount. Sure there might be some loss leaders in the weekly flyers or extreme coupon tactics but for these mundane small ticket items I can't be bothered and amazon is consistently priced lower on average. It's also very convenient as it reduces the amount of stores I need to visit and the amount of groceries I need to bag and haul home.

Personal items I would normally buy at a pharmacy or grocery store: toothbrush, toothpaste, shampoo, deodorant etc

Household items: Cleaning supplies, detergents, paper towels, sponges, brushes, air fresheners, dusters etc

Groceries: Non perishable food items, usually better quality and/or lower priced than the grocery store options

Some higher quality items I discovered at Costco that would lure me back there I have found on amazon and now I haven't been to Costco in a long time. Costco always took time, gas, crowded and I would end up spending $$$ on impulse items and larger portions than I need. My grocery shopping is now streamlined to perimeter shopping for fruits, veggies, meat, dairy, coffee etc and I can avoid all the aisles of flashy sales, bonus airmiles, senior citizens and crying babies. Less time is wasted trying to figure out which option is the better value this week.

So what are your amazon subscribe & save finds?


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

I couldn't quite find 5 items to make up a list. However I'll look again because it sure saves a lot of time to just have Amazon drop by regularly. 

Those items you mentioned from the grocery/pharmacy I get from Shoppers Drug Mart. I wait till bonus days and fill up on those. Getting Optimum points is a fantastic way to pay for things like new printers, GPS etc.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

It does take awhile to get setup and into the habit. Up until this year I would never consider looking online for these small ticket items. Before I would add them to a shopping list, now I'll add them to my amazon cart when I think of them. Sometimes I will see a sale in the store and search the amazon app for comparison on the spot

It's hard to get to 5 items at first because you only need a few things at the moment. I'll use something like Annie's Homegrown Classic Mac & Cheese or Kashi Seven Grain with Quinoa Chocolate Chip Chia bars if I need a filler. Once you get in the habit of using it, it's not very hard to have +5 items every month


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought amazon subscribe & save was to get 5% extra off the price, and then you cancel the subscription when item arrives at home?

I was mistaken!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Pretty much. Except you want 5 to get the 15% and then just set them all to 6 months if you'll ever need them again. It does make it easier to find recurring items and it shows what price you paid last time. I usually have 5-10 items a month now, and some I do just cancel afterwards..


----------

